

Automate your life with a bot army - thinkingserious
https://sendgrid.com/blog/automate-life-bot-army/

======
thinkingserious
This is the first in a two part series. I'd like to feature cool automation
hacks you've build that have given you the highest value in the second post.

Please post links or tell me about them in the comments.

